# Milan: può arrivare Campos. Leo e Maldini a rischio.



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, senza Champions la posizione di Leonardo e Maldini sarebbe a rischio. Al loro posto potrebbe arrivare Campos dal Lille, per ridisegnare il nuovo Milan insieme a Gazidis.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, senza Champions la posizione di Leonardo e Maldini sarebbe a rischio. Al loro posto potrebbe arrivare Campos dal Lille, per ridisegnare il nuovo Milan insieme a Gazidis.



.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Maggio 2019)

Ma questo cosiddetto genio della finanza non può dedicarsi all'aumento del fatturato e lasci perdere le cose di campo di cui sta dimostrando di non capirci nulla


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma questo cosiddetto genio della finanza non può dedicarsi all'aumento del fatturato e lasci perdere le cose di campo di cui sta dimostrando di non capirci nulla



Un nuovo AD alla parte sportiva è l'unica possibilità per evitare i danni di Gazidis.


----------



## vegitto4 (14 Maggio 2019)

Io spero che restino Leo e Paolo ovviamente, ma se proprio si dovesse cambiare magari Campos, direttore sportivo eccezionale... Ma credo e spero cmq che Leo resti


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Maggio 2019)

Fortuna che non succederà niente di ciò


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non succederà niente di ciò



.


----------



## Gas (14 Maggio 2019)

Se dovessi scegliere io, terrei Paolo e Leo e caccerei lui piuttosto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, senza Champions la posizione di Leonardo e Maldini sarebbe a rischio. Al loro posto potrebbe arrivare Campos dal Lille, per ridisegnare il nuovo Milan insieme a Gazidis.



Poche balle, Leo e Paolo di sicuro vogliono il bene del Milan, il loro allontanamento, a differenza di molte altre stupidaggini, sarebbe un vero segnale di ridimensionamento perché sarebbe evidente la volontà di mettere alla porta chi vuole rifare un Milan forte


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Maggio 2019)

Il lavoro di Leonardo e Maldini inizia per la Stagione 2019-2020 ed è per quello che dovranno essere valutati. Ad oggi sarebbe insensato e sciocco un licenziamento di Leo, spero che questo Gazidis lo capisca.


----------



## GP7 (14 Maggio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non succederà niente di ciò



da tempo mi aggrappo alle tue "sicurezze". Come si suol dire: sperem!


----------



## kipstar (14 Maggio 2019)

ma non ci credo minimamente....


----------



## Milanista di Milano (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, senza Champions la posizione di Leonardo e Maldini sarebbe a rischio. Al loro posto potrebbe arrivare Campos dal Lille, per ridisegnare il nuovo Milan insieme a Gazidis.



cambiamo dirigenti ogni anno?


----------



## James45 (14 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> cambiamo dirigenti ogni anno?



ma teniamo l'allenatore!


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2019)

La soluzione è togliere Leonardo e basta.


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, che conferma le news precedenti, senza Champions la posizione di Leonardo e Maldini sarebbe a rischio. Al loro posto potrebbe arrivare Campos dal Lille, per ridisegnare il nuovo Milan insieme a Gazidis.


Al Milan, tutti insieme, senza isterie e ansie, occorrerebbe, nell'approcciare una analisi di questo anno uno di Elliott al Milan, porsi una semplice domanda, terra terra: cosa è successo dalle ore venti e trenta di domenica 17 marzo, fischio di inizio di Milan-Inter, ventottesima giornata, cui si presentava una squadra, il Milan, terza in classifica, a soli sei punti dal secondo posto, quattro punti avanti alla Roma, quinta, e sei punti avanti all'Atalanta, settima, fino alle ore ventidue e trenta di domenica 28 aprile, dopo Milan-Torino, trentaquattresima giornata, con il Milan al settimo posto, quattordici punti dietro il Napoli, sempre secondo, quattro dietro l'Inter, terza, tre dietro l'Atalanta, quarta, due dietro la Roma, quinta? Nel mezzo, una vittoria, due pareggi, quattro sconfitte. In sei settimane, buttata via una stagione intera. Chi ha sbagliato, chi ha subito? Chi la vittima, chi il carnefice? La qualità della squadra in quelle sei settimane è la stessa che ha portato il Milan sino al terzo posto? Sono subentrati allora fattori non tecnici, e se si, quali? La stagione 2019-20 può e deve nascere dalla verità, niente di meno della verità, su quella che si sta chiudendo. Di fronte ad essa, si capirà che quello dei nomi appare davvero il problema meno importante.


----------



## CarpeDiem (14 Maggio 2019)

Ma magari, via i raccomandati e dentro gente competente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Al Milan, tutti insieme, senza isterie e ansie, occorrerebbe, nell'approcciare una analisi di questo anno uno di Elliott al Milan, porsi una semplice domanda, terra terra: cosa è successo dalle ore venti e trenta di domenica 17 marzo, fischio di inizio di Milan-Inter, ventottesima giornata, cui si presentava una squadra, il Milan, terza in classifica, a soli sei punti dal secondo posto, quattro punti avanti alla Roma, quinta, e sei punti avanti all'Atalanta, settima, fino alle ore ventidue e trenta di domenica 28 aprile, dopo Milan-Torino, trentaquattresima giornata, con il Milan al settimo posto, quattordici punti dietro il Napoli, sempre secondo, quattro dietro l'Inter, terza, tre dietro l'Atalanta, quarta, due dietro la Roma, quinta? Nel mezzo, una vittoria, due pareggi, quattro sconfitte. In sei settimane, buttata via una stagione intera. Chi ha sbagliato, chi ha subito? Chi la vittima, chi il carnefice? La qualità della squadra in quelle sei settimane è la stessa che ha portato il Milan sino al terzo posto? Sono subentrati allora fattori non tecnici, e se si, quali? La stagione 2019-20 può e deve nascere dalla verità, niente di meno della verità, su quella che si sta chiudendo. Di fronte ad essa, si capirà che quello dei nomi appare davvero il problema meno importante.



Hai notato che anche l’anno scorso a Marzo subimmo lo stesso tracollo verticale di quest’anno per poi riprenderci a fine campionato?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai notato che anche l’anno scorso a Marzo subimmo lo stesso tracollo verticale di quest’anno per poi riprenderci a fine campionato?



si, prevedibile anche questa risalita. ma tarda....
comunque 2 volte di fila non ci sono più alibi, neanche la preparazione è capace di fare...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, prevedibile anche questa risalita. ma tarda....
> comunque 2 volte di fila non ci sono più alibi, neanche la preparazione è capace di fare...



Esatto, era lì che volevo arrivare.


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai notato che anche l’anno scorso a Marzo subimmo lo stesso tracollo verticale di quest’anno per poi riprenderci a fine campionato?


Si. Inconcepibile, un club come il Milan ha sempre obiettivi di risultato che mette in gioco tra marzo ed aprile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. Inconcepibile, un club come il Milan ha sempre obiettivi di risultato che mette in gioco tra marzo ed aprile.



Appunto. Inconcepibile è la parola giusta. E c’è chi parla di riconferma...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma questo cosiddetto genio della finanza non può dedicarsi all'aumento del fatturato e lasci perdere le cose di campo di cui sta dimostrando di non capirci nulla



il fatturato in una squadra di calcio lo aumenti coi risultati sportivi, l'alternativa è credere a fantomatici sponsor milionari provenienti dalla cina


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il fatturato in una squadra di calcio lo aumenti coi risultati sportivi, l'alternativa è credere a fantomatici sponsor milionari provenienti dalla cina



E i risultati sportivi li ottieni investendo. Da lì la clamorosa vaccata dell’FPF che impedisce a chi deve rafforzarsi (e quindi investire e andare in rosso di brutto per forza di cose) di farlo. Non a caso è stato messo dal maiale juventino Platinì, che così ha creato una monarchia tirannica in Italia, visto che tale sistema è entrato in vigore con forza proprio quando la Juve era tornata la Juve e le milanesi stavano smantellando.


----------



## earl22 (14 Maggio 2019)

nonostante l'affetto per leo e paolo, a mio avviso l'arrivo di campos sarebbe un upgrade. leo lo vedo perfetto per gestire una squadra senza problemi di denaro che puo' permettersi l'acquisto di top player.
Se pero' i giocatori dobbiamo comprarli prima che siano esplosi, meglio di campos è impossibile trovare


----------



## iceman. (14 Maggio 2019)

earl22 ha scritto:


> nonostante l'affetto per leo e paolo, a mio avviso l'arrivo di campos sarebbe un upgrade. leo lo vedo perfetto per gestire una squadra senza problemi di denaro che puo' permettersi l'acquisto di top player.
> Se pero' i giocatori dobbiamo comprarli prima che siano esplosi, meglio di campos è impossibile trovare



Che divertimento vendere piatek alla juve, paquetà all'inter, romagnoli al napoli...
Esultare per le coppe campioni
Esultare per i quarti posti
Esultare per i preliminari di europa league
Esultare per la juve fuori dalla cl
Esultare per non aver venduto i migliori alle rivali.

Direi un progetto a medio-lungo termine perfetto, non c'è che dire.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Ma magari, via i raccomandati e dentro gente competente



Concordo. Via Gattuso.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il fatturato in una squadra di calcio lo aumenti coi risultati sportivi, l'alternativa è credere a fantomatici sponsor milionari provenienti dalla cina



Ah beh se lui deve migliorarci i conti grazie ad una squadra che fa risultati allora e un genio del nulla... 
Solo un Galliani sarebbe capace di non migliorare le entrate di una squadra che fa risultati. 

4 mln à l'anno per sedersi con lo sponsor di turno e dirli che il Milan deve prendere più soldi rispetto al contratto in scadenza perché non è più il Milan che finisce al settimo posto ma è un Milan che gioca la CL... E un lavoro che potrei fare pure io eh. 

No, da lui ci aspettiamo più di quello.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ah beh se lui deve migliorarci i conti grazie ad una squadra che fa risultati allora e un genio del nulla...
> Solo un Galliani sarebbe capace di non migliorare le entrate di una squadra che fa risultati.
> 
> 4 mln à l'anno per sedersi con lo sponsor di turno e dirli che il Milan deve prendere più soldi rispetto al contratto in scadenza perché non è più il Milan che finisce al settimo posto ma è un Milan che gioca la CL... E un lavoro che potrei fare pure io eh.
> ...



gli sponsor arrivano con i risultati sportivi con o senza gazidis, re mida non esistono a meno che gazidis non utilizzi metodi mafiosi con teste di cavallo nei letti, a quel punto arrivano sponsor pure senza risultati sportivi


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> gli sponsor arrivano con i risultati sportivi con o senza gazidis, re mida non esistono a meno che gazidis non utilizzi metodi mafiosi con teste di cavallo nei letti, a quel punto arrivano sponsor pure senza risultati sportivi



E allora se i risultati economici arrivono solo con i risultati sportivi, perché andiamo a prendere un AD che non parla italiano, che non conosce ne l'Italia, ne la Serie A? E perché lo paghiamo come un top player?
E in più lo prendiamo da una squadra che non vinceva nulla nemmeno a briscola (anche se è vero che avevano tanta concorrenza)?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> E allora se i risultati economici arrivono solo con i risultati sportivi, perché andiamo a prendere un AD che non parla italiano, che non conosce ne l'Italia, ne la Serie A? E perché lo paghiamo come un top player?
> E in più lo prendiamo da una squadra che non vinceva nulla nemmeno a briscola (anche se è vero che avevano tanta concorrenza)?



dai su, ti ritengo una persona intelligente, lo sai che il ruolo di AD non si riduce a solo procacciatore di sponsor e sai anche che puoi essere fenomeno quanto vuoi ma gli sponsor aumentano di pari passo all'esposizione mediatica della squadra che inevitabilmente dipende dai risultati sportivi, poi se vogliamo credere alle favole in cui esistono AD che farebbero firmare sponsor milionari pure a squadre di serie C che vi devo dire crediamo alle favole


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dai su, ti ritengo una persona intelligente, lo sai che il ruolo di AD non si riduce a solo procacciatore di sponsor e sai anche che puoi essere fenomeno quanto vuoi ma gli sponsor aumentano di pari passo all'esposizione mediatica della squadra che inevitabilmente dipende dai risultati sportivi, poi se vogliamo credere alle favole in cui esistono AD che farebbero firmare sponsor milionari pure a squadre di serie C che vi devo dire crediamo alle favole


Più probabile che Gazidis sia stato assunto per ciò per cui è reputato in Inghilterra, un gestore in equilibrio finanziario di bilancio di un club che ha dovuto assorbire i costi di costruzione di uno stadio. Non lo ricordiamo come cacciatore di sponsor, nè come lievitatore di revenue, ma come generatore di utili di esercizio in una situazione di alti costi strutturali.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dai su, ti ritengo una persona intelligente, lo sai che il ruolo di AD non si riduce a solo procacciatore di sponsor e sai anche che puoi essere fenomeno quanto vuoi ma gli sponsor aumentano di pari passo all'esposizione mediatica della squadra che inevitabilmente dipende dai risultati sportivi, poi se vogliamo credere alle favole in cui esistono AD che farebbero firmare sponsor milionari pure a squadre di serie C che vi devo dire crediamo alle favole



Ovvio quello che hai scritto. Rimangono quindi le mie domande. 
Perchè uno straniero che non parla italiano e non conosce l'Italia?
E perché pagarlo così tanto?

Lo so che non fa i miracoli. Come non li fa nessuno d'altronde.


----------



## andrec21 (14 Maggio 2019)

Ma secondo i giornalisti Elliott a fare un investimento di questo tipo cosa si aspettava? scudetto al primo anno? ok, siamo il Milan e lo sappiamo meglio noi di loro, ma a volte ci si dimentica che il calcio è uno sport complesso e che forse esistono anche gli avversari; siamo al livello di quelle squadre con cui ci stiamo giocando il posto, non è che c'era possibilità di fare incredibili cose, contando anche quello che poi è successo (Higuain, Caldara etc). Ovvio, cresce il rammarico per le occasioni che abbiamo sprecato, ma si spera si cresca da queste cose, non ci credo manco se lo vedo che costruiscono la società e la smantellano per un 4° o 5° posto.


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo i giornalisti Elliott a fare un investimento di questo tipo cosa si aspettava? scudetto al primo anno? ok, siamo il Milan e lo sappiamo meglio noi di loro, ma a volte ci si dimentica che il calcio è uno sport complesso e che forse esistono anche gli avversari; siamo al livello di quelle squadre con cui ci stiamo giocando il posto, non è che c'era possibilità di fare incredibili cose, contando anche quello che poi è successo (Higuain, Caldara etc). Ovvio, cresce il rammarico per le occasioni che abbiamo sprecato, ma si spera si cresca da queste cose, non ci credo manco se lo vedo che costruiscono la società e la smantellano per un 4° o 5° posto.


E soprattutto partendo da un dato strutturale di partenza, la mancanza di giocatori di ruolo nei settori degli esterni offensivi, di importanza critica nel calcio moderno, indipendentemente dai modulo di gioco prescelti dagli allenatori, che il mercato di gennaio, e prima ancora quello di giugno, non ha affatto risolto. Vedremo ora la prossima vendemmia, pare con uve scelte dal Brasile.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Maggio 2019)

La campagna denigratoria verso Leonardo, chiara a difendere chiaramente Gattuso, è veramente stomachevole.

Grazie a dio non avverrà nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> La campagna denigratoria verso Leonardo, chiara a difendere chiaramente Gattuso, è veramente stomachevole.
> 
> Grazie a dio non avverrà nulla di tutto ciò.




Non lo posso più vedere Gattuso, anche per queste cose. Lasciamo stare il non gioco dato al Milan e le umiliazioni subite sul campo, ma il potere mediatico che ha e le coccole che riceve da tutti mi disgustano profondamente.

Non lo voglio più vedere. Se la stampa lo avesse criticato come merita probabilmente lo rispetterei di più, ma vederlo trattato così quando ricordo Ancelotti nel 2002/2003 venire trattato come un povero buzzicone demente (Ancelotti, quello al quale Gattuso non può nemmeno legare le scarpe) me lo fanno detestare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovvio quello che hai scritto. Rimangono quindi le mie domande.
> Perchè uno straniero che non parla italiano e non conosce l'Italia?
> E perché pagarlo così tanto?
> 
> Lo so che non fa i miracoli. Come non li fa nessuno d'altronde.



perche l'obiettivo anziendale primario è quello di aumentare il fatturato, vincere è secondario, e negli ultimi anni l'arsenal ha fatto proprio questo, quindi hanno preso gazidis per cercare di replicare proprio quel modello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perche l'obiettivo anziendale primario è quello di aumentare il fatturato, vincere è secondario, e negli ultimi anni l'arsenal ha fatto proprio questo, quindi hanno preso gazidis per cercare di replicare proprio quel modello



Tutto corretto.

Che poi è quello che dicevo altrove ( qui http://www.milanworld.net/ivan-gazi...el-milan-vt67638-post1834398.html#post1834398 ), siamo finiti nelle mani di una proprietà che non ha obbiettivi sportivi, solo economici. L’incubo peggiore se ti chiami A.C Milan e non Lazio, Celta Vigo, Arsenal e squadrette simili.

Per il Milan copiare l’Arsenal è come per la Roma copiare il Sassuolo. Il downgrade è simile. Bel lavoro, Paul Singer. Vendici presto e fuori dalle bolas, grazie.


----------

